
Supporting Covid Research: Rapid Reviews on Sysrev - tomlue
https://blog.sysrev.com/covid-rapid-review/
======
tomlue
Over the course of two months, a multinational team used Sysrev to assess the
clinical characteristics and the risk factors associated with SARS CoV2 in
patients with Chronic Kidney Disease.

We built the sysrev.com platform for reviewing documents in teams and launched
it last summer. Over the last two months, a team from the UK and China used
the platform to collect evidence on COVID19 in patients with chronic kidney
disease.

The linked blog post goes into some of the detail about how Dr. Keenan's team
used sysrev. I can't wait to see some of the conclusions they draw from the
research, all of the evidence for which is available in open access sysrev
projects.

If you're interested in analyzing the data they collected see
[https://sysrev.com/u/249/p/29629](https://sysrev.com/u/249/p/29629). If you
like the idea of open access research and want to help analyze other projects
please ping me!

